# Monthly Bill getting out of hand.. help



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

so its up to $110 a month and we really only watch local channels, plus TLC , Discovery and Food Channel.. I'll watch NFL network but thats about it.. don't use any of the on demand stuff ect... we have 2 hd dvr's and 1 SD dvr.. no whole home.. been a costumer a long time and really do like it.. but I feel like if I could just get those 3 channels on Roku or some sort of internet streaming.. I could can Direct tv... any ideas on how I could lower my bill or just any suggestions at all.. just seems like a lot for the amount of channels we actually watch.. thanks...


----------



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

Just go with the basic package and you could cut your bill in half or call retention department to see if they can lower your bill.


----------



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

I have choice extra classic.. $68.99 month.. apparently.. the cheapest one is Choice.. $63.99.. thats a $5 difference... I don't see how that will cut it in half


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Entertainment package is cheaper, $54.99. You'd lose NFL Network however. At one point, they had some unadvertised plans, but not sure if those survived the changes in February. Keep in mind, if you change your package, you cannot go back to Choice Extra Classic in the future.

Also see if you can get free HD with autopay. That's another $10.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

My advice? Look into the Spanish package, Optima Mas (47 a month). You'll get Discovery and Food, but not TLC. You don't get any of the sports programming, which is largely driving costs.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/new_customer/base_packages.jsp?language=SPANISH

Given the contractual agreement between ESPN and DirecTv, it's really tough for D* to offer any packages without ESPN. So, if you find any packages acceptable, and you're not a fan of paying ESPN 5 dollars a month, I say, go for it.

You can also try retention, tell D* that Dish is offering you a comparable package for 30 dollars less than you're now paying, and see what D* will do.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> So, if you find any packages acceptable, and you're not a fan of* paying ESPN 5 dollars a month*, I say, go for it.


If you are going to claim to know what the rate for DirecTV customers is...please provide proof. Unless a provider (content or service) divulges what the actual rate is, the closest you can come is a guess or a broad estimate.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

We can debate the actual amount, but I don't think there is any debate that ESPN is one of, if not the most expensive cable channel.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay, so your base package is around $70 a month. That leaves another $40 you are getting charged for additional features.

You don't mention any Premium Channels, so I'll assume there's no charge for that.

No Whole Home DVR.

2 HD DVR's and 1 SD DVR. So if you have only a total of 3 receivers, there's an additional $12 charge there.

You have HD DVR's, so that would lead me to believe you are getting charged $10 a month for the HD Access Fee.

The DVR fee is $8 a month.

If you have the Protection Plan, that's another $6 a month.

Now we're up to an additional $36 per month.

Do you use AutoPay? You can possibly still get the $10 HD Access Fee credited if you use AutoPay. Doesn't hurt to call and ask.

If you have the Protection Plan, you might consider dropping it. Have you had to use it to get your dish realigned, replace the LNB, multi-switch or anything like that? That is a risk/reward thing that you'll have to decide for yourself, but that would save you $6 a month.

Those 2 items alone would drop your bill by $16. You could also just try calling and see if there are any other credits that you might be eligible for. If you're not under a commitment, they may give you more. It can't hurt to ask.

Right now, I'm getting the following credits: $10 HD Access Fee, $5 a month off my base package for 24 months, 1/2 off Starz for 6 months and $5 off a month on HBO for 6 months.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

neastguy said:


> so its up to $110 a month and we really only watch local channels, plus TLC , Discovery and Food Channel.. I'll watch NFL network but thats about it.. don't use any of the on demand stuff ect... we have 2 hd dvr's and 1 SD dvr.. no whole home.. been a costumer a long time and really do like it.. but I feel like if I could just get those 3 channels on Roku or some sort of internet streaming.. I could can Direct tv... any ideas on how I could lower my bill or just any suggestions at all.. just seems like a lot for the amount of channels we actually watch.. thanks...


move to dish and get their new customer deals


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

domingos35 said:


> move to dish and get their new customer deals


Yes, well that comes with a dramatic downside...Dish Network.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

when faced with the same issue in the past i have always minimized my plans....dtv has packages down to 29.99...you just have to be willing to lose some channels


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes, well that comes with a dramatic downside...Dish Network.


Some downside: Oh wait these are pluses.
More basic HD national channels +
Less Sports +
Faster HD DVR +
Better Multiroom DVR (Joey) Subjective +. True pause in one room, resume in another, no workaround needed. Real Clients, not re-purposed DVRs & Receivers.
Note to self: Gotta get 2 Hopper setup installed.
More consistent pricing +
PTAT +
Dish Internet response Team (D.I.R.T.)

Minuses: 
No Fanboys bashing DirecTV at every chance.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Some downside: Oh wait these are pluses.
> More basic HD national channels +


Fewer HD channels than DirecTV.



> Less Sports +


I'm not sure why you believe that Dish Network having less HD sports programming is a good thing.



> Faster HD DVR +Better Multiroom DVR (Joey) Subjective +. True pause in one room, resume in another, no workaround needed. Real Clients, not re-purposed DVRs & Receivers.
> Note to self: Gotta get 2 Hopper setup installed.


Sounds like you need to do some research on the benefits of what DirecTV has to offer compared to the Joey/Hopper.



> More consistent pricing +


Again, I'm not sure how you have come to this conclusion.



> PTAT +


http://www.directv.com/entertainment/?lpos=header

EDIT: You may not be able to access that, so check here instead: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203670



> Dish Internet response Team (D.I.R.T.)


Yes, they are a great marketing tool.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

MizzouTiger said:


> Okay, so your base package is around $70 a month. That leaves another $40 you are getting charged for additional features.
> 
> You don't mention any Premium Channels, so I'll assume there's no charge for that.
> 
> ...


+1 to all of the suggestions made above.

On my current bill, I have a $10 HD Access fee credit, a $5 HBO credit for 6 months, a $5 Showtime credit for 6 months, free Starz for 3 months, and a $5 general billing credit for 6 months plus the free HD extra pack for 3 months. For accounts in good standing, I think it is pretty painless to get those kinds of credits and to get them renewed when they expire.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Fewer HD channels than DirecTV.
> 
> I'm not sure why you believe that Dish Network having less HD sports programming is a good thing.
> 
> ...


More or fewer basic HD Channels was the comment. Dish has more basic HD. But the reality is that if one has the channels you want and the other doesn't, the actual count is only good for fanbois and marketing droids.

As for sports, maybe he isn't all that humped up about all the sports. I know I'm not since the two sports I'm interested in are well covered on both.

The Hopper/Joey compared to the HR34 with something hanging out there is a good comparison. Both are very good, both meet differing wants or needs, neither are necessarily all that superior. But the Dish offerings are real fast right now, not some day in the future after 6 years of sluggish comments here like the D* gear gets.

Your link was nice though. And it points to the directv anywhere, which Dish has actually been offering for quite some time now.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Fewer HD channels than DirecTV.


But more of the HD channels I want to watch.



> I'm not sure why you believe that Dish Network having less HD sports programming is a good thing.


Less sports = less money wasted on something I have no interest in.
OTOH One mans treasure is another's junk. 
Sports fans should go to D*, Non Sports HD to E*



> Sounds like you need to do some research on the benefits of what DirecTV has to offer compared to the Joey/Hopper.


I've been reading about both.

Prime Time Anytime + 2 tuners is of more use to me than a HR-34 with its 5 tuners would be. Many times I've wished I could go back and set a timer for a few days ago for a network show after reading comments here. PTAT is the answer to that problem. Plus it Doesn't impact on the user space. You get the same effect on a HR-34 by recording the entire primetime block using four tuners but also storing it for 8 days would most likely kill al the free space on the drive. 
I've already seen comments along the line of I didn't expect to get much use out of it but with it I'm watching things I wouldn't have otherwise watched.



> Again, I'm not sure how you have come to this conclusion.


D* seems more likely to bargain. How many times have I seen messages saying call D* cancel, get to retention and bargain.
And saying how they got this or that for free or greatly reduced.

That is the same as saying, You're Paying full price? .
http://www.directv.com/entertainment/?lpos=header



> Yes, they are a great marketing tool.


Not only is the D.I.R.T. a great marketing tool they seem to be genuinely useful helping with problems and questions.

I wonder if D* is thinking of adding something like them too.

Cheers


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

To the OP.

2 choices are available to you to reduce your current outlay.

1. Stick with D* if you like the service and ask for some breaks. Free HD is a way to save $10 and should still be available. You could take the lower sub level down to the Entertainment pack and save another $10. Then an odd discount/rebate here and there could maybe result in a few bucks. If they will do that, then it is the easiest way to accomplish the task.

2. OTOH, if they can't reduce your bill to something you are comfortable with, THEN consider switching. 1st year rebates are very good. If the Hopper with 2 Joeys would be enough tuners, then the equipment fees would be inline with what you are paying D* now, and it would all be HD.

I often switch providers since neither have exactly what I want in HD programming, the PQ to my eyes on my 54" plasma are nearly identical and the premiums are fine with both when I want them. I don't mind the switch out and I base my choice on who gives me the best price.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> But more of the HD channels I want to watch.


Dish Network has always been about quantity over quality with it's HD. I'm happy for you that you have chosen a provider that gives you the channels you want. I am happy to have chosen a provider that gives me the channels I want with the quality I expect. Dish Network didn't meet that standard.



> Less sports = less money wasted on something I have no interest in.
> OTOH One mans treasure is another's junk.
> Sports fans should go to D*, Non Sports HD to E*


Less money wasted? I'm not sure how you quantify that. It is more likely to provide more revenue and opportunity. Both sports and non-sports fans should go with DirecTV...and most do. Not only do they get the most HD channels, the most HD sports, and lower monthly fees with multiple receivers...but they also receive superior HD picture quality.



> I've been reading about both.
> 
> Prime Time Anytime + 2 tuners is of more use to me than a HR-34 with its 5 tuners would be. Many times I've wished I could go back and set a timer for a few days ago for a network show after reading comments here. PTAT is the answer to that problem. Plus it Doesn't impact on the user space. You get the same effect on a HR-34 by recording the entire primetime block using four tuners but also storing it for 8 days would most likely kill al the free space on the drive.
> I've already seen comments along the line of I didn't expect to get much use out of it but with it I'm watching things I wouldn't have otherwise watched.


TV Anywhere access w/ On Demand and availability on multiple platforms...in addition to 5 tuners is better than PTAT and two tuners? Hmm...okay. Dish has been trying very hard to spin this and hasn't work well so far.



> D* seems more likely to bargain. How many times have I seen messages saying call D* cancel, get to retention and bargain.
> And saying how they got this or that for free or greatly reduced.
> 
> That is the same as saying, You're Paying full price? .
> http://www.directv.com/entertainment/?lpos=header


I'd like to you name a single provider who does not do this. Dish Network certainly does. They all cut deals to retain customers.



> Not only is the D.I.R.T. a great marketing tool they seem to be genuinely useful helping with problems and questions.
> 
> I wonder if D* is thinking of adding something like them too.


I don't see why. DirecTV doesn't need to send marketing drones to various internet forums. They are beating Dish Network easily as is. 20 million customers and thumping Dish Network with higher customer satisfaction.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> I don't see why. DirecTV doesn't need to send marketing drones to various internet forums. They are beating Dish Network easily as is. 20 million customers and thumping Dish Network with higher customer satisfaction.


Of course, why would D* want to have people offer service in a popular satellite discussion forum? Instead they want you to call and talk to a CSR to get the answer of the moment. Heck you can't even do chat except for sales crap with D*!

And which poll shows D* having higher customer satisfaction in a percentage that is more than just polling error? Certainly hasn't been one I've seen, and both have dismal customer satisfaction ratings.

Edit: Here's the link at D* site. Note the whopping 69 out of 100 possible score! And also note that at many schools a 69 would be a failing grade or nearly so. And the spread between D* and E* is 3 paltry points!

http://news.directv.com/2011/05/16/...in-2011-american-customer-satisfaction-index/


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Of course, why would D* want to have people offer service in a popular satellite discussion forum?


I guess Dish felt they were lacking in that area. Must be tired of playing second fiddle.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

neastguy said:


> so its up to $110 a month and we really only watch local channels, plus TLC , Discovery and Food Channel.. I'll watch NFL network but thats about it.. don't use any of the on demand stuff ect... we have 2 hd dvr's and 1 SD dvr.. no whole home.. been a costumer a long time and really do like it.. but I feel like if I could just get those 3 channels on Roku or some sort of internet streaming.. I could can Direct tv... any ideas on how I could lower my bill or just any suggestions at all.. just seems like a lot for the amount of channels we actually watch.. thanks...


Top 200, 722, 612, DVR fee, HDFFL = $76 a month before any discounts. Keeps those 4 channels you mentioned. If you drop NFL, make it $61 a month before discounts. No matter what rabid fanboys say, if it makes you happy, go for it.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

"coldsteel" said:


> Top 200, 722, 612, DVR fee, HDFFL = $76 a month before any discounts. Keeps those 4 channels you mentioned. If you drop NFL, make it $61 a month before discounts. No matter what rabid fanboys say, if it makes you happy, go for it.


Is free HD not a discount? What requirements does it have?


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

"lparsons21" said:


> Of course, why would D* want to have people offer service in a popular satellite discussion forum? Instead they want you to call and talk to a CSR to get the answer of the moment. Heck you can't even do chat except for sales crap with D*!
> 
> And which poll shows D* having higher customer satisfaction in a percentage that is more than just polling error? Certainly hasn't been one I've seen, and both have dismal customer satisfaction ratings.
> 
> ...


Apples and oranges....in baseball if you get a hit 31 times out of 100 you get to be an all star...see what I did there? 3 points is just that, 3 points BETTER than Dish. Now, I am not a DirecTV apologist or fan boy, but it just seems you are trying to justify a point that does not exist about Dish being better with their D.I.R.T. As I always say in golf, what you score on any given hole is your score...no matter if you skipped it over the water or not.

Seriously, go with the provider that you want. One that offers you what you need and at the cost you are willing to pay. If you do that you can't really go wrong, whether it is DirecTV or anyone else.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are considering switching to Dish...just an option...

TLC, Discovery, Food Network, and locals can be found in Dish Latino Dos (regular $44.99/month and eligible for HD Free for Life).

For NFL Network, the Multi-Sport Pack w/Redzone can be added to Dish Latino Dos for an additional $9/month. 
[If you're into sports, DISH® Network gives it to you from all sides. With Multi-Sport Pack you'll enjoy NFL Network, NBA TV, NHL Network, Big Ten Network, Fox Soccer, FUEL TV, Universal Sports Network, over 20 Regional Sports Networks, the MLB Network, plus the critically acclaimed NFL RedZone. $9/mo with qualifying package. ]

I am guessing that you have 3 TVs (as you said that you have 2 HD DVRs and 1 SD DVR with DirecTV) and would like the same setup. I was going to say that you could get a 722 and a 622. However, that would cost an extra $16/month for DVR service and an extra HD DVR receiver. Instead, I would suggest 3 HD Solos (211s). However, the upfront costs would cost you more, but in the long run, it would help you save money. You would also get 3 HD receivers without a monthly DVR fee. You would need 3 external hard drives for each receiver if you want to make each into a DVR. You would also need to pay a one-time $40 fee to turn all the receivers into DVRs.

Another option would be to get the Hopper with Dish Latino Dos as you could get credited back for it with this package just like with America's Top 200 (which is regular $59.99/month). However, I believe there is a $10 DVR fee, and then, you would have 2 Joeys in addition to the Hopper. I believe 2 Joeys are $7/each. Therefore, that would be $14. The total equipment fees per month with this setup would be $24/month.

Regular price: $44.99/month Dish Latino Dos with HD Dos Free
$ 9.00/month Multi-Sport Pack w/Redzone
$ 0.00/month primary HD Solo receiver 
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
TOTAL: $67.99/month + tax [$58.99/month without Multi-Sport Pack 
w/Redzone]

1st Year price: $29.99/month Dish Latino Dos with HD Dos Free
$ 9.00/month Multi-Sport Pack w/Redzone
$ 0.00/month primary HD Solo receiver 
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
TOTAL: $52.99/month + tax [$43.99/month without Multi-Sport Pack 
w/Redzone]

1st Year Freebies: Blockbuster @ Home free for 3 months
HBO free for 3 months
Cinemax free for 3 months
Starz free for 3 months
Showtime free for 3 months
HD Free for Life
I believe the Protection Plan is also included for free for 4 months.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

luckydob said:


> Apples and oranges....in baseball if you get a hit 31 times out of 100 you get to be an all star...see what I did there? 3 points is just that, 3 points BETTER than Dish. Now, I am not a DirecTV apologist or fan boy, but it just seems you are trying to justify a point that does not exist about Dish being better with their D.I.R.T. As I always say in golf, what you score on any given hole is your score...no matter if you skipped it over the water or not.
> 
> Seriously, go with the provider that you want. One that offers you what you need and at the cost you are willing to pay. If you do that you can't really go wrong, whether it is DirecTV or anyone else.


I think you missed the point or I failed to be clear enough. The fact is that 69 and 66 are truly dismal by any metric. So it is more fair to say that one sucks and the other sucks slightly less..

As to the dirt team, it is a great resource, but it is not a better one because it is used in forums that are not used by the vast majority of subscribers.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Top 200, 722, 612, DVR fee, HDFFL = $76 a month before any discounts. Keeps those 4 channels you mentioned. If you drop NFL, make it $61 a month before discounts. No matter what rabid fanboys say, if it makes you happy, go for it.


He did mention that he has Showtime and HBO, so I figure with a Hopper and 2 Joeys he is looking @ $109.99 (without discounts). This is from the Dish website

PRICING

Monthly Charges
HBO & Sho26.00
America's Top 20059.99
DVR Service6.00
HD 200 Free ($10/Mo)0.00
Whole Home DVR Service4.00
Joey Receiver7.00
Joey Receiver7.00
109.99

TVs
TV#	Room	HD	DVR
1	1 - Living	Yes	Yes
2	2 - Family	Yes	Yes
3	3 - Master	No	Yes
Receivers
Hopper Receiver
Joey Receiver
Joey Receiver

So it looks like the pricing is pretty comparable between DirecTv and Dish


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

OP - You can probably reduce your bill $20-40 or more a month by calling the retention department.


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

"lesz" said:


> +1 to all of the suggestions made above.
> 
> On my current bill, I have a $10 HD Access fee credit, a $5 HBO credit for 6 months, a $5 Showtime credit for 6 months, free Starz for 3 months, and a $5 general billing credit for 6 months plus the free HD extra pack for 3 months. For accounts in good standing, I think it is pretty painless to get those kinds of credits and to get them renewed when they expire.


Wow. I had no idea I could request the HD access credit - I've been on autopay from the start. I'm going to try this right away - it is an absurd fee to charge anyway. You mention having to call to request renewal of the credits - what is your pitch when you do that? Do you just say you want it renewed because your account is in good standing or do you threaten to leave? Do you have to do this credit renewal request just for your premium channel credits or do you also have to do this to maintain your credit for HD access?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

dueport said:


> Wow. I had no idea I could request the HD access credit - I've been on autopay from the start. I'm going to try this right away - it is an absurd fee to charge anyway. You mention having to call to request renewal of the credits - what is your pitch when you do that? Do you just say you want it renewed because your account is in good standing or do you threaten to leave? Do you have to do this credit renewal request just for your premium channel credits or do you also have to do this to maintain your credit for HD access?


The HD access credit that many have is for 2 years. It first became available in June, 2010. So, in a few months, it will be expiring for many. I have been told by multiple CSRs above the first level that we should be able to call in June and have it renewed.

With regard to credits for premium channels, my desire for premium channels is such that, if I can get them at a discount, I'll subscribe, but they aren't important enough to me that I'd pay full price. So, when the discounts expire, I call and say something like, "I've had a discount on Showtime that is expiring, and, if I can renew the discount, that would be great. If not, I'd like to remove Showtime from my programming". The first level CSR usually says that he/she can't renew the discount and transfers me to the department that handles premiums. When I get to that department, the CSR there immediately renews the discount. Some of the discounts, like the free Starz seem to always be available even without having to ask for them.

It can also be good, periodically, when you have occasion to call in about something else, to ask if there are any promotional discounts available. Asking about discounts is a good idea especially if you are talking to a CSR in some department beyond the first level CSRs because they seem to have access to promotions that the first level CSRs don't. What discounts will show up as available to a customer depends on a number of factors, including account status. I've been a DIRECTV customer since 1994. My bills have always paid on time even before auto bill pay. Besides the programming discounts, I've also never had to pay for any equipment upgrades, service calls, etc., and, no, I do not have the protection plan.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

cariera said:


> He did mention that he has Showtime and HBO, so I figure with a Hopper and 2 Joeys he is looking @ $109.99 (without discounts). This is from the Dish website
> 
> PRICING
> 
> ...


I did not notice the OP mention Showtime and HBO or already having a whole-room DVR setup with D*.

The channels (locals, TLC, Food Network, and Discovery) the OP wants can be done with Dish Latino Dos (reg. $44.99/mo.) and Multisports Pack w/Redzone (reg. $9.00/mo. and can be dropped currently monthly without penalty...not sure if annual option is still available for discount of what one would pay monthly) for NFL Network; I have an earlier post in this forum about this. America's Top 200 is $15 more than Dish Latino Dos.

In addition, I do not believe that the current setup the OP has with D* is whole-home. Therefore, the OP could get the Hopper or a 722(k) and 622, but these would be more costly monthly. I suggest (if the OP wants to pay upfront costs for optional DVR service) 3 HD Solo 211s for $14/month for three TVs (if one is an SD TV, it can still be connected by lowering the resolution to 480i....also great in the future if SD TV needs to be replaced with an HD TV). The only "downside" would be the upfront costs of the one-time $40 fee (but no $6 monthly DVR fee and who knows if that fee could increase...I believe D*'s DVR fee went up to $8/month) and three external hard drives (unless the OP has some lying around...the OP could have the option of adding them or not, too). This would allow the possibility for the OP to have 3 HD TVs (or access to the HD channels) and 3 DVRs. May not be considered "whole-home," but there would be a DVR for each HD TV.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

I've read up above where the sports channels add the most to the monthly cost of DTV. As someone who has zero interest in sports or ESPN, what is the absolute least expensive way to receive DTV right now? I believe my contract is either up, or almost up, and I don't want to extend it. I've read up above where if I switch to s Spanish plan, it doesn't include sports so the cost is lower? Does this still include the basic DTV programming in English?

Because I'm going to have a very temporary antenna setup (if I can get it working at all) for the next couple of months, I'm not sure if I'll even be able to align it well enough to get all the HD programming. As I recall, it used to be fairly easy to do this with the old round dish and simply the basic programming - I got it working on my own, without any need for a DTV technician. Anyway, because of this, I will probably not even try to get the HD channels right now. For that matter, I have no need for local channels - they come in just fine using a regular antenna.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

I've read up above where the sports channels add the most to the monthly cost of DTV. As someone who has zero interest in sports or ESPN, what is the absolute least expensive way to receive DTV right now? I believe my contract is either up, or almost up, and I don't want to extend it. I've read up above where if I switch to s Spanish plan, it doesn't include sports so the cost is lower? Does this still include the basic DTV programming in English?

Because I'm going to have a very temporary antenna setup (if I can get it working at all) for the next couple of months, I'm not sure if I'll even be able to align it well enough to get all the HD programming. As I recall, it used to be fairly easy to do this with the old round dish and simply the basic programming - I got it working on my own, without any need for a DTV technician. Anyway, because of this, I will probably not even try to get the HD channels right now. For that matter, I have no need for local channels - they come in just fine using a regular antenna.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes, well that comes with a dramatic downside...Dish Network.


Because the monthly programming fees are so much lower (even after the honeymoon), it is certainly worth looking into.


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

lesz said:


> The HD access credit that many have is for 2 years. It first became available in June, 2010. So, in a few months, it will be expiring for many. I have been told by multiple CSRs above the first level that we should be able to call in June and have it renewed.
> 
> With regard to credits for premium channels, my desire for premium channels is such that, if I can get them at a discount, I'll subscribe, but they aren't important enough to me that I'd pay full price. So, when the discounts expire, I call and say something like, "I've had a discount on Showtime that is expiring, and, if I can renew the discount, that would be great. If not, I'd like to remove Showtime from my programming". The first level CSR usually says that he/she can't renew the discount and transfers me to the department that handles premiums. When I get to that department, the CSR there immediately renews the discount. Some of the discounts, like the free Starz seem to always be available even without having to ask for them.
> 
> It can also be good, periodically, when you have occasion to call in about something else, to ask if there are any promotional discounts available. Asking about discounts is a good idea especially if you are talking to a CSR in some department beyond the first level CSRs because they seem to have access to promotions that the first level CSRs don't. What discounts will show up as available to a customer depends on a number of factors, including account status. I've been a DIRECTV customer since 1994. My bills have always paid on time even before auto bill pay. Besides the programming discounts, I've also never had to pay for any equipment upgrades, service calls, etc., and, no, I do not have the protection plan.


GREAT advice! Thank you for your help - I just got off the phone with D* and they gave me 12 months of free HD Access and 6 months of Showtime for free - and I signed up for 3 months of HD Extra Pack for free. Thanks again for you help! I may try your trick with HBO at some point - I'm curious, how the availability of these credits relates to your contract term. Are you under contract now? Are you better able to get these credits if you're not under contract or towards the end of your contract? I assume that when you get hardware for free you're accepting a contract extension right? My contract ends at the end of the year so I want to be smart about getting the best deal if I have to extend it (if I do at all)....thanks again!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Set top boxes do carry a contract. Getting hardware like a Nomad doesn't. Programming doesn't carry a contract, except you must carry a premium for a month or else you have to pay a $10 fee. That's to prevent someone from just adding HBO for one night a week to watch a particular series and have it prorated.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

dueport said:


> GREAT advice! Thank you for your help - I just got off the phone with D* and they gave me 12 months of free HD Access and 6 months of Showtime for free - and I signed up for 3 months of HD Extra Pack for free. Thanks again for you help! I may try your trick with HBO at some point - I'm curious, how the availability of these credits relates to your contract term. Are you under contract now? Are you better able to get these credits if you're not under contract or towards the end of your contract? I assume that when you get hardware for free you're accepting a contract extension right? My contract ends at the end of the year so I want to be smart about getting the best deal if I have to extend it (if I do at all)....thanks again!


No, I am not under contract. Most often, my hardware upgrades have not resulted in a new contract. Most recently, DIRECTV had to replace a failing HR20. I requested that an installer came out, which should have given me a better shot at getting a new HR24 and not a refurb of an older DVR. Not only did the installer give me a new HR24, but DIRECTV gave me a new AM21 to replace the off-air functionality that I was losing by moving away from the HR20, and, when the installer was there, he also upgraded my system to a SWM and DECA system, which replaced the existing non-supported home network that I had been using. There was no charge for any of this, and none of this triggered a new contractual commitment. A few years ago, however, I do recall having DIRECTV replace an SD receiver with an HD DVR at no cost to me, and I think that one did trigger a new 24 month commitment. My guess would be that you have more of a chance of getting discounts if you are no longer under commitment. From reading what others have said, I believe that there is some maximum amount of total discounts that a customer can receive, and, again, that maximum can vary depending on the account status of the customer. Also, I think it can be an advantage to make requests for discounts and/or equipment upgrades after DIRECTV screws something up, which they will periodically do, with regard to billing, scheduling an installer appointment, etc. If the case is escalated to the case management department, the case management CSRs have more latitude with regard to what they can offer. The SWM and DECA upgrade that came with the HR24 and AM21 that I recently got came as a result of something that had been escalated to case management.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

mikemyers said:


> I've read up above where the sports channels add the most to the monthly cost of DTV. As someone who has zero interest in sports or ESPN, what is the absolute least expensive way to receive DTV right now?


The Family Package is $29.99/month (I do not believe this includes HD at the price). A list that I had saved (not sure if it is up-to-date) has the following channels in the package:

293 BabyFirst TV *HD only
374 BYU
353 Bloomberg
298 Boomerang
350 C-SPAN
351 C-SPAN 2
376 Christian TV Network
371 Church Channel
230 DIY Network
369 Daystar
290 Disney Channel (East)*
291 Disney Channel (West)
292 Disney XD*
448 Enlace Christian TV (Multi-sat equip)
370 EWTN
231 Food Network*
348 Free Speech Television* HD only
2068 GEM NET Filipino (Multi-sat equipment)
363 Golden Eagle TV* HD only
338 Gospel Music Channel
449 HITN (2 or 3 LNB dish required)
312 Hallmark Channel
204 Headline News
229 Home & Garden Television*
240 Home Shopping Network
368 Hope Channel
294 The Hub
364 Inspiration Network
285 Investigation Discovery
375 Link TV
289 NASA
378 NRB Network
276 National Geographic*
299 Nickelodeon (East)*
300 Nickelodeon (West)
302 Nicktoons Network
301 Nick Jr.
447 ONCE TV (2 or 3 LNB dish required)
295 PBS KIDS Sprout
275 & 317 QVC
345 RFD TV
284 Science Channel (The)*
316 ShopNBC
801-884 SonicTap Music (5)
377 TCT Network
303 TeenNick
372 Trinity Broadcasting
440 V-me (Multi-sat equipment required)
362 Weather Channel (The)*
373 Word Network
367 World Harvest Television
Local Network Channels

*Sidenote in OP's wants: This pack only has Food Network (and does not include HD in the price or equipment fees) along with locals
$29.99 Family Pack + $10.00 HD + $8.00 DVR service + $6.00 Receiver Fee + $6.00 Receiver Fee = $59.99/month for OP


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay. Back to the OP's wants. The OP wants locals, Discovery, TLC, Food Network, and NFL Network. Well, I did think about this again. Dish America ($34.99/mo.) has locals, Discovery, TLC, and Food Network, but Dish America Silver ($49.99/mo.) has what Dish America has along with NFL Network. The Dish America packages are considered "HD-only" packages (although I think the SD counterparts of the channels are still there). This means, however, that HD Free for Life cannot apply to them because they already have HD in them. I do find that the Dish America packages do not have as many channels as Dish Latino Dos, though.

Regular price: $49.99/month Dish America Silver
$ 0.00/month primary HD Solo receiver
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
TOTAL: $63.99/month + tax [$48.99/month + tax for Dish America]

1st Year price: $39.99/month Dish America Silver
$ 0.00/month primary HD Solo receiver
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
$ 7.00/month HD Solo receiver
TOTAL: $53.99/month + tax [$38.99/month + tax for Dish America]

1st Year Freebies: 
Blockbuster @ Home free for 3 months
HBO free for 3 months
Cinemax free for 3 months
Starz free for 3 months
Showtime free for 3 months
HD Free for Life
I believe the Protection Plan is also included for free for 4 months.

*Note: Remember HD Solo 211 (k) receivers can be optionally turned into DVRs with a one-time $40 DVR conversion fee (covers all receivers capable of doing so) and your own external hard drive(s).

Channel lineup cards:
Dish America packages
Dish Latino packages Page 1
Dish Latino packages Page 2
Sirius XM Music Guide (for Dish Latino Dos; not currently included in Dish America packs)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

OP's wants with DirecTV

Select (reg. $44.99/month last time I checked) includes locals, Discovery, Food Network, and TLC.
$44.99 + $10.00 HD + $8.00 DVR service + $6.00 Receiver Fee + $6.00 Receiver Fee = $74.99/month for OP

Channels with Select (from the last list I found):
265 A&E*
311 ABC Family*
293 BabyFirst TV *HD only
374 BYU
329 Black Entertainment TV*
353 Bloomberg
296 Cartoon Network*
297 Cartoon Network West
350 C-SPAN
351 C-SPAN 2
376 Christian TV Network
371 Church Channel
357 CNBC World
355 CNBC*
202 CNN*
249 Comedy Central*
327 Country Music Television*
369 Daystar
278 Discovery Channel*
290 Disney Channel (East)*
291 Disney Channel (West)
448 Enlace Christian TV (Multi-sat equip)
209 ESPN 2*
206 ESPN*
370 EWTN
231 Food Network*
360 Fox News Channel*
348 Free Speech Television* HD only
2068 GEM NET Filipino (Multi-sat equipment)
363 Golden Eagle TV* HD only
326 Great American Country
449 HITN (Multi-sat equipment required)
312 Hallmark Channel*
281 HD Theater* HD only
306 HDNet* HD only
204 Headline News
269 History Channel, The*
271 History International
229 Home & Garden Television*
240 Home Shopping Network
368 Hope Channel (multi-sat equip)
364 Inspiration Network
313 Jewelry Television Network
366 Jewish Life TV (multi-sat equip)
280 Learning Channel, The*
252 Lifetime*
375 Link TV
356 MSNBC*
331 MTV*
289 NASA
378 NRB Network
299 Nickelodeon (East)*
300 Nickelodeon (West)
447 ONCE TV (Multi-sat equipment required)
275 & 317 QVC
316 ShopNBC
801-884 SonicTap Music (55)
247 TBS Superstation*
377 TCT Network
101 The 101*
245 TNT*
372 Trinity Broadcasting
273 TV Guide Channel
242 USA Network*
335 VH1*
440 V-me (Multi-sat equipment required)
362 Weather Channel (The)*
373 Word Network
367 World Harvest Television
Local Network Channels

Entertainment 
$54.99 + $10.00 HD + $8.00 DVR service + $6.00 Receiver Fee + $6.00 Receiver Fee = $84.99/month for OP

Choice (would get you NFL Network)
$63.99 + $10.00 HD + $8.00 DVR service + $6.00 Receiver Fee + $6.00 Receiver Fee = $93.99/month for OP

You could try knocking $10 off for HD for 2 years. I am not sure which package is minimum for that offer (I am thinking Choice Xtra or whatever it is called now).

DirecTV Channel Lineup Card


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mojo Jojo said:


> Okay. Back to the OP's wants. The OP wants locals, Discovery, TLC, Food Network, and NFL Network. Well, I did think about this again. Dish America ($34.99/mo.) has locals, Discovery, TLC, and Food Network, but Dish America Silver ($49.99/mo.) has what Dish America has along with NFL Network. The Dish America packages are considered "HD-only" packages (although I think the SD counterparts of the channels are still there). This means, however, that HD Free for Life cannot apply to them because they already have HD in them. I do find that the Dish America packages do not have as many channels as Dish Latino Dos, though.
> 
> Regular price: $49.99/month Dish America Silver
> $ 0.00/month primary HD Solo receiver
> ...


Well, steering him towards Dish will just create more of a problem than he has already. He simply needs to call retention and see what his options are.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, steering him towards Dish will just create more of a problem than he has already. He simply needs to call retention and see what his options are.


It is just an option. I posted both Dish's and DirecTV's pricing structure for what he wants and the possibilities of getting what he wants. I think that he should decide.

I did not tell him to switch. However, if he wants to, that is up to him.

Calling retention is something else he could do (especially if he plans on staying with DirecTV), and I agree that he should do this as well (unless he does not plan on staying with DirecTV which I do not think is necessarily the case).


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Well, steering him towards Dish will just create more of a problem than he has already.


Dish is not as horrible as some make it out to be. I heard a lot of horror stories about Dish before, and I have not found Dish to be bad at all. I actually get an additional RSN along with an additional local that would not be offered through DirecTV. Therefore, it depends on several factors with providers from channel offerings, equipment, pricing, etc. I also believe that we had a bad DirecTV install because it would go out with just a black cloud it seemed from time to time and the receiver on one TV would not work when the other two receivers were on. I know that is not always the case; therefore, I think it was a bad install. We have not had trouble with Dish in four rooms. That is why I do not agree that just going to "Dish will just create more of a problem."


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Mojo Jojo said:


> It is just an option. I posted both Dish's and DirecTV's pricing structure for what he wants and the possibilities of getting what he wants.


Not quite what he wants when he currently has 2 HDDVRs and 1 SDDVR.

So at a minimum let's add $6 to the Dish price and get him at least 1 DVR (as was done in the Direct example)or we could add $10 and get him the Hopper. Then comparing regular pricing of Dish Silver vs DirecTv Select is:

$69.99 ($73.99 w/ Hopper) vs. $74.99, not that much of a price difference.

Of course I agree calling DirecTv, if he is happy with the service, and seeing what they can do for him would be the best first step


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

cariera said:


> Not quite what he wants when he currently has 2 HDDVRs and 1 SDDVR.
> 
> So at a minimum let's add $6 to the Dish price and get him at least 1 DVR (as was done in the Direct example)or we could add $10 and get him the Hopper. Then comparing regular pricing of Dish Silver vs DirecTv Select is:
> 
> ...


The 211 does not have a $6/monthly DVR fee. All 3 211s can be turned into DVRs for a one-time $40 DVR integration fee and external hard drives (that the sub can have or purchase from Dish if they still have some available). This would mean 3 HD DVRs if the sub does this. A 211 can also be put on an SD TV with 480i resolution on the receiver. I stand by my posts with pricing; I do not believe that I made mistakes in them. 3 211s get a DVR in each room with external hard drives. I also provided the increased price if I recall correctly for if he added a Hopper or 722 and 622.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mojo Jojo said:


> The 211 does not have a $6/monthly DVR fee. All 3 211s can be turned into DVRs for a one-time $40 DVR integration fee and external hard drives (that the sub can have or purchase from Dish if they still have some available). I stand by my posts with pricing; I do not believe that I made mistakes in them. 3 211s get a DVR in each room with external hard drives. I also provided the increased price if I recall correctly for if he added a Hopper or 722 and 622.


The OP is looking to save money...buying 3 external drives seems counterintuitive.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> I often switch providers since neither have exactly what I want in HD programming, the PQ to my eyes on my 54" plasma are nearly identical and the premiums are fine with both when I want them. I don't mind the switch out and I base my choice on who gives me the best price.


I switched from Time Warner to D*, and we can all see the difference in HD quality, here at home. D* is much better. I'm wondering if we would in fact also notice a difference in HD quality between D* and Dish? Since we did notice it between TW and D*, it's very likely that we would also notice it between D* and Dish. I would rather have more basic HD than sports, but I put more weight on HD quality.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

n3vino said:


> I switched from Time Warner to D*, and we can all see the difference in HD quality, here at home. D* is much better. I'm wondering if we would in fact also notice a difference in HD quality between D* and Dish? Since we did notice it between TW and D*, it's very likely that we would also notice it between D* and Dish. I would rather have more basic HD than sports, but I put more weight on HD quality.


I've had both D* and E* and notice only a slight difference. To me the difference is slight enough that within a day or two, I couldn't tell you what those slight differences are.

But my sis has TW in Kansas City, and I can really tell the difference there. I won't say it sucks, but it is pretty close to that imo.

EDIT: that said, you might notice it more than I would, some people that I know and respect their opinions, claim they can. I just don't.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

sigma1914 said:


> The OP is looking to save money...buying 3 external drives seems counterintuitive.


The Dish America Silver package has what the OP wants (locals, TLC, Discovery, Food Network, and NFL Network). The package along with equipment costs is about $64.00 (rounded to the next penny since his D* cost seems rounded) regularly a month (and $54.00 a month for the first year).

He says in that he is paying $110/month with D*.

$110 X 12 = $1,320
$ 54 X 12 = $ 648 (for first year) [savings of $672 for first year]
$ 64 X 12 = $ 768 (each year after the first) [savings of $552 for each year after the first year]

Therefore, the initial setup costs of a one-time $40 DVR integration fee and external hard drives may not be that bad considering the savings per year.


----------

